# Easiest and most profiting tour game? How many medals do you have stored?



## Hypersilence (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm waiting for silver axes to go on sale, and so far I have 411 medals saved up for when that happens, lol. I got mostly all of them from playing the Giant Dragon-fly tour, it gives for 20 medals for catching 10 dragon flys 
What do you guys think?


----------



## C0mput3r (Jun 29, 2013)

I like doing the easy matching tour. I can finish it in <2 mins and net 6 medals each run.
I don't really have anything I'm saving just collect medals to get the badge.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite tour is Official Fossil Finder's Tour. It's super-easy for me and I usually finish it in about 5 minutes. Easy 9 medals.

I don't save medals. I earn medals as I need them.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jun 29, 2013)

I like doing the elite furniture hunting tour. It takes me 3 1/2 minutes at the most and I get 16 medals each time. XD


----------



## Divo (Jun 29, 2013)

Elite Scavenger Hunt. It's a completion minigame, not a points one, so it only lasts as long as it takes you to complete the goal. You get 6 minutes, and only need to complete it with more than 1:59 left on the clock. The gold is 16 medals. And it's really quick, despite being an Elite level tour.

It's by far the best tour for harvesting medals, and I've played most of the tours.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 29, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> I like doing the elite furniture hunting tour. It takes me 3 1/2 minutes at the most and I get 16 medals each time. XD



That's the one I do! It's soooo easy to rack up medals!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2013)

Divo said:


> Elite Scavenger Hunt. It's a completion minigame, not a points one, so it only lasts as long as it takes you to complete the goal. You get 6 minutes, and only need to complete it with more than 1:59 left on the clock. The gold is 16 medals. And it's really quick, despite being an Elite level tour.
> 
> It's by far the best tour for harvesting medals, and I've played most of the tours.



True that!


----------



## Niya (Jun 29, 2013)

Scavenger hunt and gardening are the ones I've gotten the most from!


----------



## Sheepish (Jun 29, 2013)

Divo said:


> Elite Scavenger Hunt. It's a completion minigame, not a points one, so it only lasts as long as it takes you to complete the goal. You get 6 minutes, and only need to complete it with more than 1:59 left on the clock. The gold is 16 medals. And it's really quick, despite being an Elite level tour.
> 
> It's by far the best tour for harvesting medals, and I've played most of the tours.



Seconding this! I haven't really spent all that much time gathering medals (yet), but the Elite Scavenger Hunt certainly seemed to give me the greatest payout relative to the time it takes to finish.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 29, 2013)

That's a lot of medals. I usually have around 40-60 medals on hand at a time (I'm trying to collect the mermaid series). The Giant-Dragon Fly Tour pays out the best for me.


----------



## miyac (Jun 29, 2013)

There are 3 games that give 20 medals, here: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Island+Tours

Tuna Fishing, Giant Dragonfly Discovery (very easy!) and Giant Spider Crab Discovery I do those when I have them in my island if not the Elite Scavenger Tour that gives 16 medals! :3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 29, 2013)

I have 135 medals for now and I love playing the tuna kahuna one. Me and a friend get 20 medals each time


----------



## MistyWater (Jun 29, 2013)

Definitely the hammer tours and the scavenger tours are my favourites. I'd play those each time they're available to get my metals.
Not a fan of the diving ones cause you never knew what you might catch... The crabs kind of scare me.
The gardening one's pretty good, too. Don't have to do much of anything with that one.

Currently I don't have any metals stored. During each visit to the island I really only get enough for the items I really want that day. Even if I have to play the mini-games once there to get them before I leave. It feels more accomplishing that way...


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 29, 2013)

Either I do Scavaging or Fossil Hunting tours, since I'm good at those. I also do the tour with the toy hammer. I get 10+ medals at ease with each run.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 29, 2013)

Over 165 medals, I think, I'm saving them for the silver axe. Which seems impossible to find.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 29, 2013)

The elite hammer tour is by far the best (depending if you're with people or not.) With people you can easily rank up to 15 medals +


----------



## SupremeEvan (Jun 29, 2013)

Divo said:


> Elite Scavenger Hunt. It's a completion minigame, not a points one, so it only lasts as long as it takes you to complete the goal. You get 6 minutes, and only need to complete it with more than 1:59 left on the clock. The gold is 16 medals. And it's really quick, despite being an Elite level tour.
> 
> It's by far the best tour for harvesting medals, and I've played most of the tours.



This!

I stumbled upon the Official Scavenger Hunt while trying to wrack up medals for my Club Tortimer membership.  Turns out it's really easy, you don't have to wait for the timer, and the bell reward is quite decent.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 29, 2013)

I have 26 medals by now, I keep doing the Butterfly Catching tour.


----------



## Rendra (Jun 29, 2013)

I like the Tuna catching mini game the best. I always get 20 medals for it. I seem to be really good at any mini game that I can catch ocean fish. I am buying the mermaid series and all the wet suits I can. I also used a bunch of medals to buy the bushes. I planted them in my town where I would normally dig holes when looking for the money rock. Also makes it easy to spot the fake gem rock of the day. I saw this trick in someones Let's Play.


----------



## faithiefaith (Jun 29, 2013)

Rendra said:


> I like the Tuna catching mini game the best. I always get 20 medals for it. I seem to be really good at any mini game that I can catch ocean fish. I am buying the mermaid series and all the wet suits I can. I also used a bunch of medals to buy the bushes. I planted them in my town where I would normally dig holes when looking for the money rock. Also makes it easy to spot the fake gem rock of the day. I saw this trick in someones Let's Play.




Oh I like this idea!

I love the elite scavenger hunt. I get 16 medals in under 3 minutes each time. The hammer tour is also decent, but way more work than the scavenger hunt. I have about 200 medals saved up  Buying mermaid things!


----------



## Marceline (Jun 29, 2013)

Elite furniture hunting gold gives you 16 medals.


----------



## DorsalAxe (Jun 29, 2013)

Elite Scavenger is probably the best, since it's super easy to get gold and 16 medals, and very quick to finish.

I can't remember which one, but one of the elite tours gave me a whopping 3 medals for achieving a Gold Tortimer. I was not happy.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 29, 2013)

The easy balloon tour with my boyfriend and the easy matching tour


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 29, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Elite furniture hunting gold gives you 16 medals.



Agree w/ Marceline!  Anyone playing this just needs to carry ALL the furniture back to the starting point!  Easy medals! ^_^


----------



## Sholee (Jun 29, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Agree w/ Marceline!  Anyone playing this just needs to carry ALL the furniture back to the starting point!  Easy medals! ^_^



pick up all the items even if you're playing it solo?


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 30, 2013)

I did have 82 medals but brought a mermaid carpet and mermaid wall clock. I like doing the hammer, balloon and the ore hunting game.


----------

